# ASPC bloodline



## tini-z (Feb 16, 2005)

Hello, I need for our german registry a full 4 generation pedigree. Last it it was 3 generations. :-(

Horse name: Cheg-Kim's Pure Class.

His grandfather is Americana: Music Man 53-AM.

Does anybody know the parent of this stallion??

PLEASE HELP. If I can't find it, I get no allowance to use him for breeding!


----------



## kaykay (Feb 16, 2005)

i would email or call aspc/amhr and maybe they can mail you the pedigree


----------



## Karen S (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi Christina,

I was doing some research on another Shetland list and ran across a post put out by Jackie Tyler about Cheg-Kim's Pure Class congratulating you on this purchase so kinda knew your pony.

The stallion in question, Americana line...Music Man 53AM was bred by the Hittles who are no longer in the Shetland business. A gentleman by the name of Scott Uzzel wrote a really nice article regarding the Americana line of ponies. This particular stallion was the result of crossing a Shetland mare to a Hackney stallion which created the B & L line of ponies which Music Man came from.

You can email Scott Uzzel at [email protected] and he can give you any additional information. See if he can send you that particular article that he wrote. It's very good.

Karen Shaw

Fiddlestix Miniatures & Shetlands

Burleson Texas


----------



## lyn_j (Feb 16, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]I hope the fact that there is a hackney in this pedigree doesnt stop Christine from being able to use him.... I have heard in some countries that would hold them out of the registries there. South Africa is one that is like that.....[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## tini-z (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi, thanks for your help! Yes the german registry don't want hackney or other horses in the lines. But he has a reg paper, where is wrote he is a Classic Shetland, so it's ok.

But I need his fourth generation, if I can get it, I can geld him. I will try to contact the man. But our registy need numbers and complete names.


----------



## lyn_j (Feb 16, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Oh Christine..... I hope you dont have to geld him because of that ! He is such a nice horse. Give me the names of the last horses on the pedigree and I will go to the stud book and find the info for you if I can. Give each one name and number. I think I can forward the info for you to get the extended pedigree.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## lyn_j (Feb 16, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Americana B&L's Music Man AM 53 is not in the shetland pony registry. I will search some more. The Americana ponies are not pure shetlands they are the first of the hackney/shetland crosses I believe the precursers to the B papered shetlands not to be confused with B minis.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## lyn_j (Feb 16, 2005)

ASPC - 134534B B & L'S "MR. GOLDEN GENTLEMAN"

Sex: STALLION Color: PALOMINO

Height: Mane & Tail: WHITE

Date Foaled: 6/20/1982 Markings (1): BROAD STRIP

Date Registered: 12/31/1982 Markings (2): REAR SOCKS

Current Owner: LOYD OR BONNIE HITTLE Markings (3):

Breeder: LOYD OR BONNIE HITTLE Markings (4):

Click on any registered animal to view it's details and pedigree.

AMERICANA: B & L MUSIC MAN - 53AM

35254 "EULESS" "ROYAL FLUSH"

68699 MERRY'S GOLDEN MOHAWK

44143 COUNTESS LARIGO OF MONTROSE

122727 GOLDYS DOT

30829 GENERAL TRAVELER

79143 TRIPLE E'S GOLD MADONNA

65158 MERRY MAID'S GOLDEN BUTTER CUP


----------



## lyn_j (Feb 16, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]When I try to click on Music man it doesnt take me anywhere. That and the fact that there is no number next to him tells me he is a hackney.[/SIZE]

So Sorry.

Lyn


----------



## Karen S (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi Lyn,

I had already looked up the pedigree on that pony this morning....yes, when you click on the name and nothing comes us it means that pony is from another type of breeding.

There's lots of Hackney blood in the background of many of these Shetlands. When you can't access any further, then we must accept that they were crosses.

Karen Shaw


----------



## tini-z (Feb 17, 2005)

Our registry says, it would register him , if I can give them the name of the sire of MUSIC MAN.

Who could know this?

Christina


----------



## Karen S (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Christina,

I'm sorry to say there is no way of knowing what hackney was the sire of Music Man. That's why on these pedigrees when you click on a line and it doesn't go anywhere it means it stops there. It just show's up as "unknown".

Under our present rules for the Foundation seal...there has to be four generations of no "B" papered pony in the background. "B" being modern blood (which includes the Hackney or Welsh blood) that were bred into these ponies years ago.

Right now I have a Classic Mare that also have some "B" blood in her fourth generation, but all of her offsprings (if fillys) when bred and foal, their babies can carry the Foundation Seal for the fourth generation will stop at the current baby. For the showring, the only qualification for showing a Foundation Sealed pony is that they must be 42" and Under.

Lyn and some of the others on this list has some really nice ponies that are from the Taylor Pony Farm, that are also double registered, some due to height being small enough to register as a mini, but for the most part are still Shetlands(ASPC/AMHR) and some of those double registered ponies carry the Foundation Seal because they don't have any "B" papered pony in their background for four generations.

I have one Classic Gelding that in his fourth generation does have a Hackney in his background. But due to the number of "B" or certain percentages (12.5% or 1/8 or less) they can carry "A" papers.

As posted earlier, the only other person that would possibly know anything more on the Americana line would be Scott Uzzel as he has a lot of history regarding the Shetlands from back in the 50's.

If you bought that pony from Jackie Tyler you might want to contact her to see by chance she may know. If she bought it from someone else though, she may not know either.

Thanks.

Karen Shaw


----------



## willowoodstables (Feb 17, 2005)

Hmm... I did I search on the Canadian Hackney Stud book and found a hackney pony by the name of Music Man..

I wonder if it may the one??

Does anybody have particulars of year of birth??

Kim


----------



## tini-z (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi, would you please let me know the parents of this stallion Music Man? Many thanks

Christina


----------



## willowoodstables (Feb 17, 2005)

This is what I found for a hackney named Music Man.

Music Man # 2935 foaled June 1, 1976, color bay.

Sire: Big Shot # 2847

Dam: Model's Charming Miss # 3537

Sire's Sire: Jubilee's Colossal # 1941

Sire's Dam: Dutch White's Orchid# 5571

Dam's Sire: Pilot Model#3268

Dam's Dam: Cassilis Melody#4565

I can go further back to the great grandsire/dam if you wish.

As I mentioned, I'm not sure if this is the right pony, however he was well bred! On a side note, his parentage indicates smaller ponies (all 50" or under at the wither).

Kim


----------



## Karen S (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks Kim for your post. For those of us that don't have access to the Hackney stud books and you do that does help.

Karen Shaw


----------



## willowoodstables (Feb 17, 2005)

Ask away, I may know most of the hackney lines off the top of my head, but studbooks are the greatest!

Kim


----------



## tini-z (Feb 17, 2005)

I wrote you an e-mail


----------



## willowoodstables (Feb 17, 2005)

try this link Christina

musicman


----------



## tini-z (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi, I need your help once again. I can't log in the ASPC studbook; my computer always closed the window.

Now our registry need 3 generations of his grand-dam on mother side. Please let me know!



willowoodstables said:


> try this link Christina
> musicman
> 
> 319677[/snapback]
> ​


----------



## willowoodstables (Feb 22, 2005)

I am assuming U need Music Man's extended pedigree? If so here it is. His registration number shows at the top =

Extended Pedigree

PÃ©digrÃ©es RallongÃ©es

MUSIC MAN -M2935-

JUBILEE -[uS]M3470-

JUBILEE'S COLOSSAL -M1941-

CASSILIS HOLLY QUEEN -[uS]F4392-

BIG SHOT -M2847-

Hackney

DUTCH WHITE'S ORCHID -[uS]F5571-

Hackney

MUSIC MAN

KING'S BANNER -[uS]M2700-

PILOT MODEL -[uS]M3268-

VICTORY SONG -[uS]F4612-

MODEL'S CHARMING MISS -F3537-

CASSILIS MASTERPIECE -[uS]M2274-

CASSILIS MELODY -[uS]F4565-

CASSILIS NORMA -[uS]F4322-


----------



## tini-z (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi, just want to let you know that my stallion has now the allowance for breeding in Germany!

I have already 20 mares for him! Many thanks for your help!


----------



## Lewella (Mar 15, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS! Can't wait to see all those King babies next year!


----------



## willowoodstables (Mar 16, 2005)

WooHoo....glad it worked out for you!!

Kim


----------

